# Therapeutic Injection 96372 with HCPCS code



## mdbower1960 (Oct 3, 2012)

Is anyone having trouble getting paid for therapeutic injections (96372) using a HCPCS J code to identify the drug?  We have a request from a large carrier to begin using a NDC with 96372.  

This is the first request from this carrier.  I spoke to a CSR today and she indicated this has been their policy for years.  Our other carriers continue to accept the J code with 96372 as the administration code.

Thank you in advance.


----------

